# Sqwib's Cannoli ABT's



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2012)

*Sqwib's Cannoli ABT's*

August 1, 2012

*Updated February 12, 2013 (fixed photo links.)*







​OK, this is one of those think outside the box recipes, when I was hammering out the details on my Luau Pork Shots, I played around with the idea of a Cannoli Abt. So far to date I have not really liked any ABT's I have made that contained cream cheese, I prefer meats.
I figured I would give this recipe a shot anyway.







Ingredients.
 

Cream Cheese
Ricotta cheese
Confectioners Sugar
Raisins
Chocolate Morsels
Jalapeno Peppers
Bacon
Toothpicks

I know by the list of ingredients you're probably getting ready to move along, but continue reading it's worth it.












I started with a basic filling of equal parts Confectioners Sugar, cream cheese and ricotta cheese.







Folded in the three, it helps to soften the cream cheese a bit.

 

Then the filling was cut into three parts.
50% plain
25% raisins
25% Chocolate morsels









 























Everything was mixed and placed in the refrigerator.






 










Jalapenos were sliced and the seeds were removed as well as much of the vein as possible, I was trying to minimize the heat as much as possible.







 

Jalapenos were filled with the three different fillings. I will usually try several variations of a recipe to see what the results are, sometimes the outcome is favorable, sometimes not and sometimes an off shoot recipe will come of it.
I strongly suggest tweaking, modifying and thinking outside the box when working on a recipe.


















Wrapped in Bacon and ready for the smoker. I try not to use toothpicks when making ABT's the bacon will stick to itself just fine.








ABT's are place on a pan, slit side up and placed in the smoker.














 

After an hour, the ABT's are transferred to the cooking grate.







 


After 3 hours on the smoker, they are removed and allowed to cool.








Results are in.
I only got to make a few of the chocolate Cannoli ABT'S , Stephen and I liked the mix so much we ate most of it.


Out of the three, the raisin Cannoli Abt's were the best, the raisins added texture as well as a bit of flavor.
The plain ABT's were really good and better cold.
The chocolate ABT's were OK
All three had a great little mouth warming effect, not a burn followed by the sweetness, your mouth stayed warm from the casein but it wasn't hot.


Serving Suggestion: Refrigerate till firm, remove and halve, flatten the bottom by trimming and serve room temperature.The best part of trimming these up is there's a lot of pickings for the chef!
I suggest serving these at room temperature as well, they are also good cold
I would not serve these hot.

Time for a picture overload.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

First reaction was, Whoa Too Sweet!...But...Considering the current trend toward Sweet "anything" topped with Bacon...These are Genious! I would have guessed the Chocolate would work well with the Jalapeno, the whole Chocolate/Chile thing. But I completely understand the Raisin one being the best. Sweet dried fruits with Heat and Meat is common fair in North Africa and through out the Mediterranean. Very Creative!...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Chefjimmy.

They are sweet but not to sweet, the heat and sweet do play nice together.

The only folks that will try a recipe like this is someone willing to think outside the box. Most people who think of ABT's or Jalapenos focus on heat or savory, well why not sweet?

These are tasty little treats at room temperature and not too rich.

Just like Pulled pork most folks stick with your traditional PP.

I have played around with PP in various ways with great results.

Buffalo Wing style PP

Philly Style PP

Jack Daniels/ Bacon PP

Porchetta PP

So how are they treating you as a moderator?


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Man those are awesome - I am with JJ and thought the chocolate ones would have been a big hit.


----------



## gotarace (Jul 4, 2012)

Squib those look awesome...great idea!!! Seeing the raisins were the hit of the trio...maybe next time try some Jack Daniels {or you favorite alcohol flavor..spiced run etc...} soaked raisins in a few. Thank for sharing another awesome Q-View with us.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 12, 2013)

Almost finished fixing my website it's taking several months rebuilding everything, so now I am SLOWLY fixing all of my posts on SMF.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm impressed at the presentation and the idea of "thinking outside the box"! Kudos! They look awesome and I would give them a taste for sure!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great idea!  I love the mixture of sweet and savory - add a little heat, even better.

Bill


----------

